# Info on Colson Grillnoses



## scrubbinrims (Aug 15, 2012)

Okay, so I still have Colson Grillnose remorse after the PA auction got jacked up and I have been wanting more info since there is not much literature or pics of these models out there in cyberspace.
When I google "colson grillnose" 12 images come up, one of which is an actual grillnose, albeit a ladies.
Does anybody have some pictures for reference for these models, when they were produced (any postwar?), variations, etc...?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## slick (Aug 15, 2012)

I wanted that one too Chris. They were also made postwar for the grillnose. Here's my girlfriends. It's an Imperial.


----------



## slick (Aug 15, 2012)

This one sold a year or two ago on ebay for  very fair price. It's a prewar.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 9, 2012)

I know who owned this beautiful red 41 Imperial that Mike posted and restored. Thanks for the pix. It was way to reasonable and when the auctioned ended. It was worth more in my opinion. As Chris just noted, you cannot find any info on these and they never seem to show up. Mike, your GF Colson is a 50s model.


And I also know who ended up with your almost owned 41 Imperial Chris , unfortunately it wasn't me.



All right, the first year the grill tank was introduced was for 1939 imperial, super tough to find, there is about 5 of them known in the hobby, I have one. In 1940 the grill didn't make an appearance,  the slang name is blister tank, but it was an Imperial tank with the blister guard. 1941 Imperial the grill tank was back and redesigned for the later hoop-frame for boy/girls frame and again the blister guard was used, loop frame that was introduced in 1940, same frame. The boys and girls grills are different sizes and pitch, the girls being a smaller size and angled in the frame differently to accommodate the girls tank. The 39 grill is the largest of all three. The loop-style frame grill tank I believe didn't reappear until 1950 which I also believe is the same size tank and grill as the 1941 even thou the frame was different. 1950 to about 1953ish, so on the later style grill it was produced for only 4 years tops. The same as the girls models as the boys. From what I understand 1941 was the last year of Imperial model. The 50s models are not an Imperial's. Imperial model itself came out in 1937 with every year since a completely different look and a one year only model style and tank design. So Colson made the Imperial model for only five consecutive years. 


I wish I had some photos to post, my old computer took a hugh dive and I lost all my long extension Colson research database. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## old hotrod (Sep 9, 2012)

Here are a few pics of one that shows up regularly for our rides...


----------



## fatbike (Sep 9, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> Here are a few pics of one that shows up regularly for our rides...
> View attachment 64464View attachment 64465





Thats a pretty nice one with that orange schemed paint. 1950s... anywhere from a 50-53


----------



## carlalotta (Sep 11, 2012)

Here is my original Colson grill-nose, not sure of the year though. Any help?


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks alot guys...Now I want one!


----------

